# R Weaver vs. B Weaver



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Pardon my ignorance.
What is the difference, if any, between R Weaver bees & B Weaver bees?


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Daniel and Laura Weaver.

They have so many great qualities between them.


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

It is family, I have been told several times they had a disagreement and went there own ways. FAMILY I know how that is, we are a family owned business.
Heard it was as simple as one wanted to treat and the other did not.
If I am wrong, post it, only thing I have heard about it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

scorpionmain said:


> Pardon my ignorance.
> What is the difference, if any, between R Weaver bees & B Weaver bees?


Roy (?) Weaver and Binford Weaver. Related by blood but separate businesses.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Pardon me for saying so, but every so often, a guy marries the right gal.

Daniel, IMHO, is THE 'Big Kahuna' in TF beekeeping.

He also coordinated the Honeybee Genome Consortium.

BeeWeaver queens were sequenced for that.

Daniel is a great American Beekeeper in my book.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

I kinda figured they were family that went different ways, but what about the bees?
Are their bees any different than one another.
I noticed one is cheaper than another.
Is the "All American" strain any different than the BeeWeaver strain?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You'll have to ask them, but I think so. They have some Buckfast in there somewhere. WLC may know.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

Back in the early 90s, R Weaver had Starlines ( my first packages!) and Midnights, while B Weaver had Buckfast. AHB brought some major changes, so now I believe R Weaver has their own All-American, and B Weaver has also developed their own line but it is still based on those early Buckfast genetics.

Rusty


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Mark:

I won't comment on the quality of either operation since that would be unfair.

However, I do see Daniel as an 'Intellectual Beekeeper'. 

I can't say that often.

He's very innovative.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

He asked whether they were different, not which one is better than the other. U get queens from one and not the other, don't you?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Not sure when Roy died, but I talked with him in the 90s, and I've seen a photo of Roy and Brother Adam. Roy told me that BA told him Buckfast bees store their pollen within the brood pattern rather than around it. So I know RWeaver had Buckfast, too.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> He asked whether they were different, not which one is better than the other. U get queens from one and not the other, don't you?


Sorry that Roy passed. I'm not going there Mark.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't get you. They are different or they are the same. How is saying one or the other being critical of anyone? But, okay.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

It's not my style man.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Rusty Hills Farm said:


> Back in the early 90s, R Weaver had Starlines ( my first packages!) and Midnights, while B Weaver had Buckfast. AHB brought some major changes, so now I believe R Weaver has their own All-American, and B Weaver has also developed their own line but it is still based on those early Buckfast genetics.
> 
> Rusty


I would like to make a motion that the above answer is the closest to being the correct answer to the question asked. As per interjecting about their operations I have heard say that they are near kin but have separate operations ( at least so in the past) as Mark has mentioned above.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I thought that Midnights and Starlines were lines that Taber and Conner had something to do w/ the development of. Used to be sold thru Sears and Roebuck and Montgomery Ward companies.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Each Weaver has a web site with all the information we need to know. BWeaver has just one bee available, and Rweaver has more than one. I have queens with Buckfast heritage from Rweaver that are doing well, and queens from Bweaver that do well, with the added benefit of very few mites.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> I thought that Midnights and Starlines were lines that Taber and Conner had something to do w/ the development of. Used to be sold thru Sears and Roebuck and Montgomery Ward companies.


The Midnights (hybrid caucasians) and Starlines (hybrid Italians) we're developed by RH Cale and no doubt some other names I don't recall. I think Dadant was in partnership with the program. These hybrids were sold by a number of breeders throughout the south. Not sure who actually supplied Sears and Wards. 
I remember Weaver Apiaries (Roy Sr. And his sons Roy Jr. And Binford) specializing in Italians and Starlines and eventually in Buckfast, the stock which they imported from brother Adam. At the same time, Roy Sr.'s. Brother Howard and his sons Morris and Billie were selling Caucasians and Midnights. In a seperate location near Navasota. 
Howards Caucasian business eventually went out of business (probably sold) and Weaver Apiaries later split into BWeaver (Binford) and Rweaver (Roy) which exist today. All these folks were true southern gentlemen and wonderful to do business with. I have lots of fond memories of them all. Roy Jr. Was an entomologist and the driving force behind their breeding operation and expansion into Hawaii and the founding of Kona Queen Co., now ably owned and operated by Gus Rouse. Binford is also a great beekeeper and gentleman who specialized more in their package production which at its peak was the largest in the country.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for that history Jim


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Lburou said:


> Thanks for that history Jim


Mostly showing my age I guess but glad to fill in some of the history as I remember it. I used to be so in awe of Weavers operations as a young boy from up north. But mostly I remember as busy as they were, they always took the time to welcome you with a smile and offer you something cold to drink. Our businesses have drifted apart but it's nice to hear the same customer service still exists.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

You say Binford was a great beekeeper....he is still alive as far as I know.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry, correction made, I didn't mean to imply he wasn't. I can't speak knowledgeably about his current role in the business.


----------



## jsbyers (Dec 3, 2012)

I ordered a Buckfast Queen from R Weaver last year and is a great queen. Excelleny laying pattern and gentle. I'll have to see how they overwinter come spring. They are very quick in shipping with plenty of attendants. I've never ordered from BeeWeaver but was very happy with RW so don't feel the need to change.


----------

